# 84 stanza brake rotor/hub separation



## bahb (Mar 14, 2005)

I am trying to replace the rotors on my father-in-laws 84 stanza. I can not figure out how the rotor and hub separate. I pulled the four torx bolts off the back, have movement, but can not get the hub and rotor to come apart. What is the problem
Thanks for your help.
My first time. Hello to all.


----------



## fozzwhatz (Mar 16, 2005)

*Stuck Rotor*



bahb said:


> I am trying to replace the rotors on my father-in-laws 84 stanza. I can not figure out how the rotor and hub separate. I pulled the four torx bolts off the back, have movement, but can not get the hub and rotor to come apart. What is the problem
> Thanks for your help.
> My first time. Hello to all.


It is most likely stuck. Rust builds up around the inner flange and binds the rotor to the hub. wet the hub with breakfree or liquid wrench and let it set for a few minutes then smack it (the rotor) with a a rubber mallet. this should bring it off. just remember when you put the new one on to scuff all the corrosion off of the hub and clean any lube residue off of the parts.
Fozzwhatz
;o)


----------



## bahb (Mar 14, 2005)

Fozzwhatz,
When I removed the four torx bolts from the rotor to the hub, the rotor moved free. There was about 1/8" between the rotor and the hub, but that was it. I beat the %$#@ out of it trying to seaparate the two. It is like the hub and dust cover plate are pressed together. I have never seen any thing like it. Maybe it is some thing specific to that year.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes, 
The old T11 Stanzas use the same front hub setup as the B11 Sentras. The wheel bearings and the front hubs are pressed together. You will need a slide hammer with an attachment that attaches to the wheel studs. You put the lug nuts on and slide hammer it apart to separate the hub/rotor assy. from the steering knuckle.


----------

